# Looking for a trainer



## Jbuchanan (Jan 6, 2011)

I have a 10 month old female setter that I am looking to send to a pro trainer after grouse season. I am in western NC so I am looking in the north GA/upstate SC/east TN area. On an internet search I came across Double T Pointing Dogs-Terry Taylor in Toccoa. Anybody have any experience with him, or any other suggestions? I do not trial, just want a nice foot hunting dog and my time and training abilities are limited. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## GTM142 (Jan 6, 2011)

Brenda and Rick at Walnuthillgsps.  An all dog breed gundog trainer.  I always see Setters at her place.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 6, 2011)

Cedar Valley Farms in south VA might not be a bad choice either.  They campaign brits, but they train all pointing dogs.  They have trained, and campaigned some of the best brits in the country (one of the very few trainers in the brit world who has trained both a Gun Dog, and All Age NC.)


----------



## HOWCO (Jan 6, 2011)

*Mo*

Maurice Lindley in Piedmont SC


----------



## maker4life (Jan 6, 2011)

HOWCO said:


> Maurice Lindley in Piedmont SC



x 2


----------



## SSG (Jan 6, 2011)

Gary Satterfield  in Thomasville NC. does a good job.  He has a very easy going personality which fits real good with training Setters.  1-336-472-6227 or 1-336-906-6817


----------



## shotgun (Jan 6, 2011)

Maurice x3


----------



## K-Ro (Jan 6, 2011)

Terry Taylor trains all of our dogs and does a great job.Very honest


----------



## Superposed (Jan 6, 2011)

*Oconee Kennel*

Jamie Fountain at Oconee Kennels near Dublin, GA does a great job with setters.  In fact he has one that lives in the house full time.  He has done great work with mine which you can see at www.pinestrawsetters.blogspot.com.


----------



## BoykinHunter (Jan 7, 2011)

Phil Fortner out of TN comes to mind.  He can be reached at 731-784-4402.  He specializes in Lews and doesn't train anything but setters.


----------



## Jbuchanan (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the help. Looks like a number of people are high on Mr. Lindley. There are more good trainers close to me than I thought. Thanks again for all the names. I will start talking to them and see which one will be the best for my girl.


----------



## zzweims (Jan 8, 2011)

I know and highly recommend Maurice, Walnut Hill, and Jaime Fountain.  Can't go wrong with any of them.


----------



## John F Hughes (Jan 10, 2011)

If you going too use me in South Ga... (lol) Terry Taylor in North Ga....He bred to my Eng.Cocker male


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 10, 2011)

Jbuchanan said:


> I have a 10 month old female setter that I am looking to send to a pro trainer after grouse season. I am in western NC so I am looking in the north GA/upstate SC/east TN area. On an internet search I came across Double T Pointing Dogs-Terry Taylor in Toccoa. Anybody have any experience with him, or any other suggestions? I do not trial, just want a nice foot hunting dog and my time and training abilities are limited. Any help is appreciated.



You wouldn't be hunting that setter down my way from time to time would you??


----------



## david c (Jan 10, 2011)

*training*

great experience with terry taylor . very good at what he does and most of all he is straight shootin with no bologna.


----------



## cgarmon001 (Jan 22, 2011)

mo is awsome! he trains all our dogs!


----------



## cgarmon001 (Jan 22, 2011)

shotgun said:


> Maurice x3



MAURICE LINDLEY x4


----------

